# Soo Sad



## vetasst (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I just got home from a trip to Memphis and went to the zoo there. I was sadened by what I saw. There was a beautiful spotted small standard donkey there who was severely obese. I just wanted to put a lead on her and walk out. She had no "toys" other than a stick she was carrying around and the closest thing to a friend she had was some sheep on the other side of the fence. You could tell she was bored. I spent some time with her, and as I was leaving she gave me a big BRAY, that was the first one I had heard while being in that part of the zoo. There was other people comming and going around her but nothing. I just wanted to cry. I am in the process of contacting the zoo and letting them know they are doing her no justice and about my disapproval. I have enclosed a couple of picture of her to show everyone what I am talking about. Sorry they aren't the best.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, now I have tears in my eyes.....what a beauty!












I am so glad you are contacting the zoo, let us know what they say or don't say


----------



## Gini (Sep 18, 2008)

You know sometimes if more than one person displays there displeasure at the conditions or lack of this might get their attention. Please post the address and possibly more people would write. I know I would.

Gini


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

PLEASE post the address or phone number. I will write or call them as well. You see that so often in zoos... so sad! I would love to take that donkey home! Corinne


----------



## vetasst (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for all your words. I hope this little girl can get the help she needs. I have added the address for the web site and email address below

web: http://www.memphiszoo.org/

email: [email protected]

This board has been a great help to me and I would like to pass it along to her.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2008)

She is sure a beauty, and it just broke my heart to read this. I just sent my 'two cents' as well. Hope we can all make a difference. Thanks for posting this


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 19, 2008)

Please do pass it along to her. Alot of times zoo keepers are just that...they feed and clean up behind the animals but dont have the REAL knowledge about the care of the animals. Anything we can do to help her would be a big plus for the sake of the donkeys. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 20, 2008)

That is so sad. I am going to send an email. That is not right that they are allowed to do that to an animal. Thank you for the story and the pictures.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2008)

Angie, I dont know anything about donkeys but could you tell me...in the second photo her neck looks like its about ready to burst (on the left)...is that just all fat deposits? Even in the top picture her behind looks like it actually has a beach ball in there. Is that all fat too? Im certainly not trying to make a joke or make fun of this poor donkey but it amazes me that zoo officials have let this happen. So sad.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

That's sad. I was at a peting zoo at a fair and there donkeys had open wounds on BOTH of there withers, and it didn't appear they had any care. I was udderly Disguested (sp) i'm writing a leter to the ASPCA, The Big E, as well as the Petting zoo it's self. My aunt's are going back to the Fair on Thursday and they are going to check on the donkeys, and if it appears that there is nothing else done, then i will also, have them write a letter, and take photos, and i will personally be making calls. Aside from the open wounds they were obease. I was mad, That is not how donkeys should be take care of, it makes me mad. I know how easily it is for donkeys can get opbease, owning two myself. but it is still not an excuse.


----------



## Gini (Sep 21, 2008)

My e-mail was just sent. I hope with enough e-mails something will be done.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 23, 2008)

I just sent my email................


----------



## vetasst (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the encourage words and letters. I still haven't heard back from the zoo yet but i am hopeful. Keep the emails going to Memphis zoo and hopefully we can get something done.

Angie


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 24, 2008)

I wrote to the zoo and voiced my concerns for the donkey and I got a response today. The donkeys name is Terry. Here is the response I got:

Thank you for your concern for Terry our donkey. I came on as the assistant curator many years ago. The donkey has always had the fat deposit. From what I understand, she came to the zoo that way.

Terry does have a male donkey that comes to visit her. He is scheduled to move in with her ,when some of our extra sheep go to their new homes. This should be in the next 3-4 weeks.

Terry is not as social as most donkeys. She has been kept with a variety of combos of our horses. She tends to not do well with them. We usually end up separating them off. She will stay with the jack for a few months. Hopefully, she will then be pregnant and remain with her offspring.

Thank you for your interest.

Gail Karr

Assistant Curator of Mammals | Memphis Zoo

2000 Prentiss Place | Memphis, TN | 38112

http://www.memphiszoo.org/


----------



## vetasst (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I still haven't heard back. Hope we did do some good


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 25, 2008)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Terry is not as social as most donkeys. She has been kept with a variety of combos of our horses. She tends to not do well with them. We usually end up separating them off. She will stay with the jack for a few months. Hopefully, she will then be pregnant and remain with her offspring.
> 
> http://www.memphiszoo.org/


It's good to know that they are making efforts to provide this animal with companionship, but I wish I could feel good about this attempt to address the problem. I'm remembering all the difficulties associated with breeding elderly and/or obese animals, and am concerned that this solution isn't any better. But, they are a zoo, after all, I'm sure they know more than I do about this!


----------

